# Someone has been using my details to fraud benefit system



## PumpkinPatchx

I really do not know what to do! Due back to my main job on Friday last month I phoned working tax credits to be told "Phone up minimum of seven days beforehand" so I phoned them up yesterday and they asked for my national insurance number which I gave the woman said is this a new claim for a new job? I explained no I have been at my employers for two years but I am coming of maternity leave, she said well, why have you been claiming Income support and child benefit/tax credits for three children if you only have one? It has been sent up to fraud investigation team. My Passport & other documents had got stolen in Jan 2011. . . I'm so worried now as my childcare fees are £450 and I only make £441 pcm before tax plus rent, bills, food etc... WTC said they don't know how long it will be and gave me a number if I hadn't heard back before 26th Dec... Knowing my look I will be fucked.. :cry:


----------



## angelpkj

not sure what to say but wanted to try help
your best off googling and going your local CAB and possible job center for help i'd see a lawyer for legal advice aswel x


----------



## Laura2919

Thats terrible hun :nope: Did you go to the Police and report your passport stolen? If you did then it shouldnt take too long... 

Hope its all sorted soon.


----------



## MummyJade

How terrible, i hope they sort it soon... 
x


----------



## Sophie1205

Oh god so sorry this is happening to you hun!! :( I really hope it gets sorted quickly for you xx


----------



## PumpkinPatchx

Sorry girls, just seen this.. agh yeah I did report it, but heard nothing back from WTC.. Ive phoned them but their not interested to be honest. I just hope I have enough to cover Child care fees (£80 pw) plus petrol of (£20 pw) as I only get paid well less than that. X x


----------



## Laura2919

I hope its all sorted out soon.


----------



## babybambi2011

oh dear! you must feel so violated! i know i would. lets just hope they get off ther arse and sort it out pronto!


----------



## SilasLove

That is horrible honey! :hugs:
Hope things get sorted out for you.


----------

